# Big Cottonwood Canyon



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

We had a send off party for my brother-in-law (who is going to grad school in Arizona) last night and held it at storm mountain amphitheater up Big Cottonwood Canyon.
This guy was right across the bridge.
[attachment=5:1sq9vduj]moose.JPG[/attachment:1sq9vduj]
Here is the view from storm mountain.
[attachment=4:1sq9vduj]from sma.JPG[/attachment:1sq9vduj]
An old school piton.
[attachment=3:1sq9vduj]piton.JPG[/attachment:1sq9vduj]
We use chains now.
[attachment=2:1sq9vduj]anchors.JPG[/attachment:1sq9vduj]
I dropped my camera a couple of weeks ago trying to get a shot like this.
[attachment=1:1sq9vduj]looking down.JPG[/attachment:1sq9vduj]
The kid on his last trip up Goodro's Crack before going to Arizona.
[attachment=0:1sq9vduj]paul.JPG[/attachment:1sq9vduj]


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow thats some crazzzzzy rock climbing. Nice pics.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !!! Scott_rn !!!

Good idea !! You could take those and use them at the new building you work in.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Are they ever gonna fix those damned elevator's? :?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: lol thats funny fatbass


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Are they ever gonna fix those damned elevator's? :?


You're not kidding. The first week the hospital was open I pushed/carried a wheelchair down 5 flights of stairs. It gets old waiting 10-15 minutes for an elevator.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: lol thats funny fatbass


Obviously someone did not approve of the crack reference.
Fatbass, "gutpile appropriate" PM sent :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool Dude!


----------

